# A name for my slingshot



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Who read me... Just know that I modify a little bit the lizard by flicks

After some try I went to this
















Now... It is an "offense" to continue to call her "lizard" because IMHO it is completely another thing

And the original lizard is another world

So... A name for this ugly (but for me functionally) slingshot?!

Who help me out?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I vote....PUGSLEY


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Widow maker !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Widow maker !


Hahahahaha 
Why?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Cause it looks like it can put ol jack rabbit to sleep lol !


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Toad


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Monitor (after the monitor lizard) or Gila Monster.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Clyde.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What about the "laughing gnome?"


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Stumpy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

"Wigitizer"


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> Toad


I like Toad. 

I had been thinking Frog or Tadpole.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Webfoot said:


> Clyde.


LOL, that's what my older brother called me as a kid.

How about Pink Menace ?


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Che ne dici di chiamarla O.T.U.C.?
Ogni Tiro Un Centro


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Mmmm I think I made a poll... Is it possible on this forum?!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Arnisador78 said:


> Toad


Toad ?! Why?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" Widget "


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

"Puck"


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Bob Fionda said:


> "Puck"


Inteso come folletto cattivo o?


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

chuckduster01 said:


> Pugsley.jpg
> 
> I vote....PUGSLEY


+1


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

If it can´t be a lizzard, and its a little smaller, could be "The Geko"










Cheers!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The "Rubber Midget" 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Steve


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

puck inteso come folletto cattivo (in sogno di una notte di mezz'estate)


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

The "*Widget Ribbit*." Ribbit-Ribbit. Definitely something cute and frog-esque. *ツ*


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Fist of Indomitable DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Widget said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> > Toad
> ...


 I don't know lol... I guess being into herpetology, that's the first thing I thought of looking at it in relation to a lizard.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Iggy


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm thinking "YODA"


----------

